# 2010 F150 question...



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm looking at a 2010 F150 FX4 with a Snoway 26 on it. It'll do my driveway and nothing else. The original owner got a DUI (not in this truck!) and put it on consignment at a dealer. 

He says the F150 has the plow prep package. I need to verify this since it has warranty implications. (No plow prep = no powertrain warranty.)

How can I verify that this truck has the factory plow prep? Is the code somewhere on the truck?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

VTDave;1270490 said:


> I'm looking at a 2010 F150 FX4 with a Snoway 26 on it. It'll do my driveway and nothing else. The original owner got a DUI (not in this truck!) and put it on consignment at a dealer.
> 
> He says the F150 has the plow prep package. I need to verify this since it has warranty implications. (No plow prep = no powertrain warranty.)
> 
> ...


2 options.

A. Check with the dealer (give them the vin # to look it up).

B. Add the vin # to the end of this link to view the window sticker ---> http://services.forddirect.fordvehicles.com/inventory/WindowSticker.pdf?vin=
This is usually good for a couple years before they drop off and won't display any more. A 2010 should come up no problem.


----------



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

*Awesome...*

The link worked like a charm: http://services.forddirect.fordvehicles.com/inventory/WindowSticker.pdf?vin=1FTFX1EV8AFA55794

No plow prep. It has the non-heavy duty front axle. Looks like the seller is full of sh!t.

Thanks for the help, big time.

Dave


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Wise man once said, "trust, but verify"...

He probably ASSumed that because it's an FX4 it has "heavy duty" suspension... 

You're welcome! Good luck in your search!


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

VTDave;1270539 said:


> The link worked like a charm: http://services.forddirect.fordvehicles.com/inventory/WindowSticker.pdf?vin=1FTFX1EV8AFA55794
> 
> No plow prep. It has the non-heavy duty front axle. Looks like the seller is full of sh!t.
> 
> ...


Somebody lie about a used vehicle? I'm well and truly shocked.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

No, does not happen!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

wizardsr;1270528 said:


> 2 options.
> 
> A. Check with the dealer (give them the vin # to look it up).
> 
> ...


what program do you need to open that link...my computer is trying to use adobe but it won't open...


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Eyesell;1301008 said:


> what program do you need to open that link...my computer is trying to use adobe but it won't open...


Paste the link in your browser's address bar, with the vin # after the = sign. Here's an example: http://services.forddirect.fordvehicles.com/inventory/WindowSticker.pdf?vin=1FT8W4DT4BEB85740 It should open as a pdf. If it doesn't work, the vin # may have been purged already, it only works for a year or two.

Edit: Of course plowsite is shortening it above...  Try this, add the colon after http ---> http//services.forddirect.fordvehicles.com/inventory/WindowSticker.pdf?vin=


----------



## russ911us (Aug 9, 2011)

*reply to your 10 f-150*

what you could do is go to a dealer and have them pull the window sticker up through ford to make sure it had a plow prep or not. they should be able to. i work at a ford dealership in wis. and as long as i have the vin. i could pull it.


----------



## h_riderca (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm pretty sure snow prep package on F150 was only available on regular cabs as an option. It was not availiable on the other cabs


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

They only sell the Snow Plow prep package on the HD F150s that have the 7-lug heavy duty axles. If the truck has 6-lugs on the wheels then there is no way that it has the snow plow prep.


----------

